# Межпозвоночная грыжа, боль в ноге и спине



## ДонцоваМарина (14 Мар 2020)

Добрый день, хотелось бы услышать отзывы врачей. Началось все с болей в спине , сделали блокаду, прокололи милльгаму, вроде стало легче, недели через 2 заболела поясница, обратилась к неврологу было назначено Дексаметазон 8мл, афлутоп 10 дней, первый пластырь и сирдалуд.Поясница стала болеть меньше и вот утром не смогла наступить на правую ногу , боль в икре будто током бьётся и стопа где большой палец немая.Опять невролог вердикт операция, отказалась назначили мидокалм, артрозан, нимисил,комбилепен.Спустя  неделю  немножко полегчало , а сейчас опять все вернулось , только в спине боль добавилась.Операция по удалению межп.грыжи была в декабре 2013г и сейчас она опять на том же месте.Скажите неужели кроме операции больше нет шансов на консервативное лечение?


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2020)

@ДонцоваМарина, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Elka66 (15 Мар 2020)

Просите у неврологов,курс блокад,одна не о чем,в стационар бы вам надо,капельницы,блокады,физио.


----------



## ДонцоваМарина (15 Мар 2020)

Спасибо, буду просить.


----------

